# Bimmerfest photo album?



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon--

Since many of us cannot attend, is there some way that people can submit their photos to create one big 'ol photo album of the event? Then instead of 19 different image threads, maybe a separate URL or link off the home page or something? I could do some of the image sizing if you guys have an FTP site... just a thought.

-j


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Ask and you shall receive...

You musta been reading my mind.



:thumbup:



Let's just start with this.

We can post individual pics, as well as links
to pics, and videos....


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

good deal jon. i look forward to it. -j


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Are these photo's gonna make me feel real old like they did last year?


----------



## StevzZ3 (Apr 30, 2002)

*B-Fest*

Oh Yeah, I will be there again. Too much fun to miss.


----------



## batobin (Apr 13, 2003)

*Photos*

You're welcome to see the pictures I took of the event. They can be reached by clicking here.

Or copy and paste:

http://photos.tobinhosting.com/bimmerfest03

Enjoy!


----------



## Shinobi (Dec 23, 2001)

*Pics I Took*

Here's a link to a few I took (160). Great event...I met some regular posters on this board (Vince, Kaz, Raffi, etc.), posters from e46Fanatics.com, people I haven't seen in awhile and people I autocross with. Kudos once again to Jon S., the staff at Cutter Motors and the vendors who support Bimmerfest.

http://shinobi.bmw330ci.com/Bimmerfest_2003/

Oh, and since I took the pics there are numerous shameless plugs of my own ride including two of my favorites:


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Here are a few (literally) of my pics:

http://homepage.mac.com/jgrgnt/PhotoAlbum8.html


----------



## M3Style95 (Mar 24, 2003)

heres my pics

http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures.html?id=4290361865


----------



## batobin (Apr 13, 2003)

Damn dude, I don't want to register for that crap.

For three bucks a month you could get a photo album like mine with as many photos as you want and no banners. Email [email protected] if you're interested.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Great pics! Keep 'em coming!!!!

Check out these guys mowing down of Bavarian Buffet!


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

A few from my low-res Casio EX-M1. I have got to get a better camera so I can shoot the A-OK raffle in high-res next time. :rofl:

Spectre's photo album from Bimmerfest 2003

-Peter

Still have to figure out what to do about the video I shot.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Excellent pics!

Check this one out.

If you look very closely, you can see scottn2retro's
rear end!



Nice pooper!

LOL!!


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

*My Photos - Thanks Cutter Motors!*

Another awesome Bimmerfest at Cutter Motors! The weather held out, the hardware on dispay was impressive, and the road rally was a blast as usual. I enjoyed listening to the music coming from the 4 exhaust outlets on the Le Mans Blue M5 - "GOT BHP" in front of me as we merged from the Refugio on-ramp.

The trip from San Francisco and back was uneventful, though many, many "sharks" in the water as we neared Santa Barbara. The V-1 was again worth it's weight in gold. Thanks to all those who sacrificed and took the hit for me. hahaha

Jon - t'was good to see you again as usual, though a very short visit. Maybe I'll make my way down there on my 2-wheeler before the next 'fest.

It was good to meet the E39 guys and have a listen to BillP's "kick ass" sound system. It did kick Bill! I'll make it to one of your stereo meets one of these days. I gotta get the bass tightened up on mine.

Enjoy the pics. Sadly many of the shots from the 101 part of the road rally were out of focus, so they didn't make the cut. If you get locked out, try again tomorrow. Throughput is limited on my server.

Bimmerfest 2003 - jvr530i

Pics are displayed in 800x600, but I have 1600x1200 originals if anyone is interested. Just e-mail me the filename and I'll pass the high res pics to you.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Killer pics Jeff!

I especially like this one...










It was a bummer that you had to take off so soon...



...


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Looks like it was great fun. Would have been fun to be there. Congrats Jon on pulling off another successful event.


----------



## dRea177cHa5eR (Apr 27, 2002)

*pictures*

heres a few of the pix i took. i haven't finished up loading all tho~

the pix would be of special interest to E34 people~


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: pictures*



dRea177cHa5eR said:


> *heres a few of the pix i took. i haven't finished up loading all tho~
> 
> the pix would be of special interest to E34 people~ *


WHERE???????????????????????


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Great pics! Keep 'em coming!!!!
> 
> Check out these guys mowing down of Bavarian Buffet! *


 I missed that pic....  I was in line getting food when you took that... hehe


----------



## dRea177cHa5eR (Apr 27, 2002)

oops, forgot to put the link~

http://photos.yahoo.com/jediluv38


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Pics I Took*



Shinobi said:


> *Here's a link to a few I took (160). Great event...I met some regular posters on this board (Vince, Kaz, Raffi, etc.), posters from e46Fanatics.com, people I haven't seen in awhile and people I autocross with. Kudos once again to Jon S., the staff at Cutter Motors and the vendors who support Bimmerfest.
> *


Wow!

Thank you Shinobi!

This one brings tears to my eyes...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jgrgnt said:


> *Here are a few (literally) of my pics:
> *


I really like this one too...


----------



## intex98 (Sep 20, 2002)

Here are the few I took.

http://www.stephanwest.com/bimmerfest03/


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

intex98 said:


> *Here are the few I took.
> 
> http://www.stephanwest.com/bimmerfest03/ *


:yikes: there she is again!!! :rofl:










and again....


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *:yikes: there she is again!!! :rofl:
> *


Who?
I want to know where is Ciena and Nikk.


----------



## intex98 (Sep 20, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *:yikes: there she is again!!! :rofl:
> 
> and again....
> *


*

I know - I couldn't snap the camera fast enough *


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> *Who?
> I want to know where is Ciena and Nikk. *


the lady who originally won the rims at the raffle, but gave them back because she didn't have a use for them...

dunno about Ciena and Nikk... :eeps:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

intex98 said:


> *I know - I couldn't snap the camera fast enough  *


What? No video? Get with the times man! j/k :rofl: :lmao: hehehe


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey! It's my car! You can see my V1! Cops can see my V1! (stops being happy...thinking...SHIT...COPS CAN SEE MY V1...lol no worries)










From this site - http://www.jvrconsulting.com/bimmerfest2003/index.htm

~Matt Segal


----------



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

*Well, wasn't that a hoot?*

So much to say, yet it woudn't be enough. Thanks to Jon Shafer for instigating the whole mess and to Sara and the rest of the Cutters for not only allowing it to continue, but actually supporting Jon.

CaliJeffs photos


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

segal3 said:


> *Hey! It's my car! You can see my V1! Cops can see my V1! (stops being happy...thinking...SHIT...COPS CAN SEE MY V1...lol no worries)
> 
> ~Matt Segal *


:lmao:

Hey... take notice of the 5th guy from the left.... in that crowd of people.... guess who? hehe... no worries.... one of the guys who was with that group said Mr. CHP guy there is also a Bimmer nut....


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Great pics Jeff!

Somehow, I just knew that you'd slip in a few
pics of you-know-who...

 


Hey, was it you who left that giant sticker on my desk??


----------



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Hey, was it you who left that giant sticker on my desk?? *


Did I spell something wrong? LOL yeah, I forgot to give it to you earlier. See ya soon, thanks again.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Thanks again Jeff!

And thanks again for returning the you-know-what...
My service department will surely be glad to have that thing back!

Btw, I wonder how long it will take before somebody notices
the picture(s) of the girl in your gallery...


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Is she ... we know who?


----------



## KEVlN (Jan 17, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> *Is she ... we know who?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :yikes:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Thanks again Jeff!
> 
> And thanks again for returning the you-know-what...
> My service department will surely be glad to have that thing back!
> ...


BTW Jon, you were right (in a pre-Fest post discussing the ladies running the raffle ticket sales) about the woman hidden by the fair Ceana in this picture.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

dRea177cHa5eR said:


> * oops, forgot to put the link~
> 
> http://photos.yahoo.com/jediluv38 *


NICE!! I was behind you guys in the white E34's for a while on 101 during the road rally. Even though I'm an E39 guy, I still think the E34 is the best looking 5'er yet! All nicely done too!


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

segal3 said:


> *Hey! It's my car! You can see my V1! Cops can see my V1! (stops being happy...thinking...SHIT...COPS CAN SEE MY V1...lol no worries)
> 
> ~Matt Segal *


Nice ride Matt! That baby can mooooooove too!


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Who is the red-head drawing the raffle? :bigpimp:


----------

